# A vida é feita de memórias ... a meteorologia também....



## olheiro (23 Nov 2007 às 00:59)

A memória das pessoas será sempre coincidente com os registos meteorológicos? Eu diria que que sim na maior parte dos casos....

Mas onde a observação científica falhou ou simplesmente não existiu....a memória dos viventes, registou o fenómeno,  transmitiu-o de geração em geração, converteu-o em efeméride.....deu-lhe um lugar na história....muitíssimo antes do olho científico o ter transformado em verdade incontestável...

O povo anónimo, geração após geração, transformou essa vivência repetida e bisada pela observação de sucessivos avós e linhagens infindas de pais, netos e bisnetos em verdade suavemente consentida, dada como certa, de tantas vezes repetida ... ou não fora essa verdade confirmada pelo olhar, pelos sentidos, pela vivência de quantos a ela assistiram...  nos tubos de ensaio da vida de todos os dias,  durante milhares de anos.

E vieram os trocadilhos e ditos populares, forma suprema de sabedoria do povo que tudo vê e transforma a sua vivência em palavras prosaicas mas suculentas de saber ....irónicas por vezes.....outras .... com uma ponta subtil de dúvida quanto baste ... não vá o diabo tecê-las e trocar as voltas ao tempo...

Vejamos os modelos, confrontemo-los com a informação dos satélites, façamos os cálculos de correçção, analisemos as estatísticas...e pela surrelfa....lembremo-nos do tal provérbio que ouvimos um dia ao nosso avô ... cá por coisas...


----------

